# Is there a secret to nail cutting that I don't know?



## heidihedgiemom (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi everybody! I have a 36 week old hedgehog named Heidi who I love very much. The only problem is, I can not cut her nails! I've tried everything from cutting them in the bath, putting her on top of her cage, using a sling and trying to cut them while she's balled up. So I'm just wondering, is there a secret I don't know? Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

We takle nail cutting one nail at a time… our goal is to cut one a day. it works ok depending on her mood that is...


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Patience! That's about the only secret I have. Norman hates having his nails clipped and it usually degrades into a 4-day wrestling match. Just when I think I have a foot, the little bugger somehow wriggles free. I usually have to loosely pin him down and grab a foot with one arm, then clip with the other hand. Bribing with a meal worm occasinally works as he's distracted by the treat, but they're not that big and disappear quickly, so it's a race between a quick clip and him quickly chewing. I'm happy if I can get a foot done in a night. :lol:


----------



## heidihedgiemom (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks you guys! Tonight I'm going to bribe her with sweet potato baby food, her favourite treat. Hopefully I can get at least one foot done! Wish me luck!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

The only thing that I have found that works on Izzy (she's a huffing ball outside of the bath) is to fill the sink with water up to her chin. I cut a piece of a bath mat to fit the sink. Then I grab on to one foot. Since the water is up to her chin, she can't shrink down and hide her feet. When she stops squirming around, I give her nails a clip. If she starts struggling again, I just hang onto the foot until she stops squirming. I can usually get all her nails done in about 10 minutes.

Please note though, since the water is up to her neck, this method has an increased chance of your hedgie possibly drowning. I'm just sharing a method that works for Izzy. Harvey will let me clip his nails outside of the bath after months of playing with his feet. If you choose to use this method, use extreme caution and do not leave your hedgie unattended in the bath. It's important too that your hedgie has something "grippy" to stand on so there isn't a chance of her slipping.

Best wishes no matter what method you use.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I get adam(my boyfriend)to hold berko and puddin and capture their legs between his fingers while I clip..it helps a lot since puddin is huffy and berko likes to push down when something touches his feet


----------



## muckquenzie (Aug 21, 2011)

I do the same thing. Whenever Quinn needs her nails cut, my neighbor (who also has a hedgie) comes over and she holds the hedgies and grabs a leg and is able to hold it while I clip. Getting their nails clipped goes pretty quick when it's a combined effort!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Get her used to you handling her feet. It'll make the process easier 

I cut Kashi's nails in the bath. When I approach his feet, I make sure that my hands are coming from the sides, not the top (their instinct is to flinch/run/raise their quills because they think you're a predator if you come from above). That way he is aware that I am about to cut his nails. Afterwards, I gently, but firmly, grab his back foot and trim the nail ASAP. He's very good about his back feet, but it's tougher getting his front feet. He has tried to bite before when I tried to grab his front feet... but we're working on it, and for the most part he doesn't mind anymore. I hope that helps  I also try to use a soothing voice and give him a "massage" along with his nail cutting to make him less stressed out, and of course, I give him mealies after baths/foot baths to make sure he gets a reward for being a good boy! :lol:


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Roxie is a two person pedicure, ALWAYS. I did it one time alone and she was Soooo mad at me. Now it is just easier to wait for my husband to come home. Which ever one of us is feeling adventurous will hold her and try to get her to shake a footsie loose, then we latch it between our fingers (as easy as we can) and the other one clips. Some times it takes days. Tonight we lucked out. We got all 4 feet. That usually does not happen. But to watch us would make a great comedy, as we have to twist and contort ourselves to get to the footsie however we can. Tonight my hubby was almost on his head trying to see what he was doing while clipping. 

We almost always soak her feet first and give them a swipe with a toothbrush to get the poopie off before we get started. It also helps to soften the nails and makes them clip easier (and they don't go flying across the room :shock: when they are softer).

This is about the only way we can get them clipped. Once we are done "nail stealing" she gets lots of love and treats. 

I wish you good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I find this works well with cutting hedgehog nails....I hold them in my hand, then move them a bit until they are against my chest, grab a foot or paw between your fingers and clip


----------



## heidihedgiemom (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for all of the great suggestions!  Tonight I'll see what I can do about those nails! Hopefully I can get one foot done!


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

After bath time I put my girl on a towel on my lap with my hand underneath. I slid out one foot from under her with my hand that is under the towel and quickly snip them with the other hand. I usually only get one or two so I move on the the next foot and keep rotating until I get most of them done  It works great for me!


----------



## SheWhoHides (Sep 1, 2011)

I've found that usually holding her in one hand and letting her foot slide out between my fingers, gripping, and then clipping (carefully) tends to work. Although when I tried it the other day, she put her mouth on my thumb and looked up at me as if to say "if you close that clipper, I will bite down!" :lol:


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

i find this super easy if you give her a couple mealies and while she is eating them quickly grab a paw and clip the nails, when her nails need cliping, save a few days worth of mealies cause you may need to gim him/her a few for each paw.!  for some reason my hedgie doesnt care what i do with him while he is eating mealworms! :lol:


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

What I often do is: use both the palms of my hands to kinda "walk" Pearl away from me on my palms. Then when she is stepping good, I hold one of the little legs between my index finger and my long finger of the front hand (just do this by bringing your fingers together--not grabbing the leg with the finger tips). That way I can gently hold the leg secure. The foot is kinda dangling down between your fingers and you can get to it from underneath. This works best for me with the front feet. Back ones are harder I think. :?


----------

